# Lion Sabatier "Edonist" Steak Knives



## podzap (Jan 24, 2019)

I picked up 6 of these @ 30EUR per knife from a local department store. It's our first set of non-serrated steak knives and we have been very impressed with these knives in every way. They are long, sexy, lightweight, thin, hold an edge well and are incredibly precise. Made in France of N4116 Nitro+ stainless steel, forged.

Anybody else use these? Likes, dislikes, etc?


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 24, 2019)

I'm looking for decent steak knives, and those look like they'd fit the bill nicely. Had just about decided to go with Laguiole or Yaxell, but it pains me to spend $75/knife on something that will grind on ceramic by design.

When you say "light", what do you mean? They look fairly substantial, and I'm looking for something with some heft, not that feels "puny".


----------



## podzap (Jan 24, 2019)

I got them on sale, so they are usually a bit more than 30 eur each. According to the main european distributor's website, one knife weighs 66 grams. They don't feel puny to me, and I have large hands. They have a full tang and balance right behind the bolster, where you rest your index finger under the handle. They sort of remind me of surgical instruments or something  I like them.

https://www.knivesandtools.com/en/pt/-lion-sabatier-edonist-steak-knife-set-2-pcs-808280.htm


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 25, 2019)

Will check them out. Thanks!


----------



## Benuser (Jan 25, 2019)

Steel is Krupp's 4116 we know from Wüsthof, Zwilling and Victorinox.


----------



## HRC_64 (Jan 25, 2019)

Benuser said:


> Steel is Krupp's 4116 we know from Wüsthof, Zwilling and Victorinox.



I suppose is you can run them on an honing rod after cutting with them rather than dealing with stones...


----------



## podzap (Jan 25, 2019)

Given that the most common cutting surface for steaks is either ceramic or bone china, which metal composition would be your favorite for steak knives? My initial thought was to get some Wusthof high-end steak knives for about 50 eur each, but I liked these a whole lot better.


----------



## HRC_64 (Jan 25, 2019)

Sweedish stainless insn't cheap by the time its fully cryo/hardened,
and tool steels can sometimes still patina (for table service nah).

I'd say....These are fine...

If you're guest needs a $100 knife to cut dinner, the cook is the problem


----------



## Benuser (Jan 25, 2019)

Two approaches are possible: as for sure the edge will get damaged, you may want an easy to sharpen, as a carbon. For tableware its patina is a bit problematic to say the least. Not all your guests are knifenerds. Or a stainless, relatively abrasion resistant, but not too hard, as the one you have.
You may maintain it with a medium-fine ceramic rod. No need for a a very thin or very polished edge when cutting a steak. The most conservative edge will still do.


----------



## podzap (Jan 26, 2019)

HRC_64 said:


> If you're guest needs a $100 knife to cut dinner, the cook is the problem



Heh! If a sushi chef needs a $2000 custom made yanagiba to slice tuna, the cook is also the problem 

I'll tell you a secret: usually when guests arrive, I take out the serrated knives. Most people, when you set the table with non-serrated steak knives, will look at them uncomfortably and kindly ask if you could bring them a steak knife.

I buy fancy tableware and such purely for the enjoyment of my wife and I and we use it often. The teens couldn't care less and neither could most guests. The only reason I bought 6 of these instead of two is in case 1) breakage occurs, 2) a knife mysteriously comes up missing (it happens, but more often with our day-to-day flatware), or 3) I decide to sell them someday (much easier to sell 6 than 2).


----------



## Benuser (Jan 26, 2019)

People who ask for a serrated knife shouldn't be invited for dinner again.


----------



## Michi (Jan 26, 2019)

Tonight's sashimi snack. Whiting, salmon, and lobster


----------



## Michi (Jan 26, 2019)

Oops, that was meant to go into the "What's cooking thread", my apologies. Could a mod move it for me please?


----------



## HRC_64 (Jan 26, 2019)

podzap said:


> Heh! If a sushi chef needs a $2000 custom made yanagiba to slice tuna, the cook is also the problem




No! the sushi chef is well prepared ... the guest doesn't need to touch a knife.


----------



## Michi (Jan 26, 2019)

Benuser said:


> People who ask for a serrated knife shouldn't be invited for dinner again.


It makes total sense for them to ask for a serrated knife. I would too, if none of the normal blades in my house could be used to cut a steak… 

It was only after I bought my first Japanese knife and started lurking on forums that I learned what "sharp" meant. Before that, the only thing I knew was what I now think of as "mostly sharp".

There is a wonderful passage in Terry Pratchett's book "Reaper Man" about the meaning of _sharp_. In the novel, Death or, rather, *DEATH* (you know, the guy who is a skeleton and uses a scythe a lot) decides that he needs to sharpen his blade.

He successively uses a grind stone, an oil stone, and a steel for sharpening. Not sharp enough. Then he uses, in progression, hessian, calico, linen, and satin to refine the edge. Still not sharp enough. Then he tries the finest white silk. Still too blunt.

The next step in the sharpening progression is to try and strop the blade with cobweb. Better, but still not good enough. To improve the apex further, he steps outside and holds the blade up in the wind, stropping with air. How sharp can a blade get, for goodness' sake? _"IT CAN GET SHARPER THAN THIS."_

Then the sun rises. *DEATH* stands absolutely still, only the blade moving between his fingers as he angles it against the light, stropping the blade with rays of sunlight. Then he lowers the blade. _"*THAT'S* SHARP."_

I felt strongly reminded of all the discussions about the merits of progressing from 1000 to 3000 to 5000 to 8000 to 10000 to 15000 to 20000-grit stones, and how stropping on silk is better than stropping on linen… 

If you have not read "Reaper Man", do. It's outstanding humour and social commentary. And people who are into sharp things will appreciate the humour doubly so.


----------



## Benuser (Jan 26, 2019)

No, seriously, for your steak you may sharpen as coarse or as fine as you like, and the geometry is indifferent as well. My Laguiole has an edge that would suit an axe.


----------



## Bert2368 (Jan 30, 2019)

Michi said:


> If you have not read "Reaper Man", do. It's outstanding humour and social commentary. And people who are into sharp things will appreciate the humor



https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/obituaries/11467719/Sir-Terry-Pratchett-author-obituary.html

My signature on another forum (mad science) for a long time was a quote from "Moving Pictures".

-------

Boom. The explosion removed the windows, door and most of the chimney. It was the sort of thing you expected in the Street of Alchemists.

The neighbours _preferred_ explosions, which were at least identifiable and soon over. They were better than the smells, which crept up on you.


----------



## HugSeal (Jan 30, 2019)

If you want decent steak knives on a budget while also getting a little project to tinker with I recommend picking up some second hand table knives (You can usually find some withdecent steel around where I live) and go over them with a dremel 

These are the first ones I tried it out on while till fiddling around with the profile. Some old old knives that had been lying in a shed in my dads house. They ere not stainless though which imo is a nono when eating.


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 30, 2019)

HugSeal said:


> If you want decent steak knives on a budget while also getting a little project to tinker with I recommend picking up some second hand table knives (You can usually find some withdecent steel around where I live) and go over them with a dremel
> 
> These are the first ones I tried it out on while till fiddling around with the profile. Some old old knives that had been lying in a shed in my dads house. They ere not stainless though which imo is a nono when eating.


Hug,
That looks great! I've got that on my list of things to do. I'm a bit skittish going after my Mom's silver plate, but think a little subtle sharpening will go a long way to improving the dining experience.

I ended up ordering a set of Olive wood Laguiole knives from Epicurean Edge. They were a little more than I wanted to pay, but they "match" the 4 we already have, which gives us 10 for place settings, were still well below [email protected], and should be decent steel in the 56-58 range which will sharpen easily.


----------

